

Scribd on the front page of BusinessWeek.com - ed
http://www.businessweek.com/

======
Corrado
I really, really don't like Scribd. I'm sorry, but PDFs work much, much better
in Preview than in some Flash app in my browser. In fact, does anyone know how
to block Scribd results in Google?

~~~
w1ntermute
Same here, I hate their "iPaper" Flash applet as well. If you're using
Firefox, you can remove Google search results by URL with the CustomizeGoogle
extension (<http://www.customizegoogle.com/>). Go to the "Filter" section of
its configuration to do so.

It also has many other useful Google tweaks, like removal of text ads and
click tracking.

------
anuraggoel
On WSJ.com too:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124475525754407679.html#mod=...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124475525754407679.html#mod=testMod)

It looks like Scribd is building a reader for the iPhone, and this app will
also allow searching within Simon & Shuster _pbooks_. This is interesting
because it sounds similar to what you can do with Google Books, though on a
much smaller scale.

Also from the WSJ article, Scribd's PDFs can be read on the Sony Reader but
not on the Kindle DX - which means they've probably adopted Adobe's DRM. Are
we going to see DRM-free paid content from Scribd at some point?

~~~
jasonbentley
There's actually tons of DRM-free paid content on Scribd. DRM is just an
option.

------
aswanson
Another YC hit that I would never have expected to explode like this (along
with JTV). Good thing I am not an angel/VC. So hard to discern what is going
to take off.

~~~
kyro
Anything mildly original that lets people take their narcissism to new heights
will be successful. Speaking to justin.tv.

